# 2 Tankers Torpedoed Straight of Hormuz



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Iran? False flag meant to draw us into a war with Iran?

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-06-13/2-tankers-damaged-after-suspected-torpedo-attack-near-strait-hormuz-oil-soars


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Iran is crazy enough to start crap. We have oil. The Nips do not. Great diplomatic signal as to my way or the highway.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Don't think it was a sub--, more likely a mine


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What does this do to gas and oil prices?? 4 tankers mined last week and now 2 more attacked. They start sinking tankers in the gulf and fuel prices will go through the roof. 

We have been waiting for prices to go down. Took this as a signal and restocked all my fuel supplies. Rotating 5-6 month old fuel out for fresh.

Imagine what would happen if this was a US ship.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

These news stories are all full of shit. First it was unexplained explosions, then torpedos, then limpet mines, now I am reading “shelling”.

These people just spout bullshit. Nobody bothers to do any fact checking anymore but just publish whatever garbage info they happen to come across.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

We have enough oil to get by with.

Maybe if the Irainians put a crunch on the rest of the civilized world for oil, they might wake up to the true intentions of Iran.

Other than attacking Israel, let them have at the nations that don't want to deal with the bazzturds.

I don't want to see any US troops killed/wounded for someone else's oil supply.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Tango2X said:


> Don't think it was a sub--, more likely a mine


after the last scuba & limpet mine attack in the harbor that avenue of attack probably got closed >>>> Iran has one of the better diesel sub fleets in the world - definitely a threat in those confined seaways - wouldn't count out those crazy SOBs keeping up the pressure ....

one of the ships was Norwegian flagged - that's an attack on NATO and an open door for the US and half of europe to respond ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

NATO, hah! That’s a joke. Just read this morning that Spain (NATO member) had a warship attached to the Lincoln carrier group and they just recalled that ship. So much for support from our allies. Trump is correct. Our supposed european allies are not trustworthy.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> after the last scuba & limpet mine attack in the harbor that avenue of attack probably got closed >>>> Iran has one of the better diesel sub fleets in the world - definitely a threat in those confined seaways - wouldn't count out those crazy SOBs keeping up the pressure ....
> 
> one of the ships was Norwegian flagged - that's an attack on NATO and an open door for the US and half of europe to respond ....


That tanker is owned by a Norwegian company, but registered or 'flagged' in the Marshall Islands. The Marshalls are no longer a USA possession but they are closely associated with us. Many American shipowners flag in the Marshalls to receive the benefits of American association while still being able to hire foreign seamen.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

RedLion said:


> Iran? False flag meant to draw us into a war with Iran?
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-06-13/2-tankers-damaged-after-suspected-torpedo-attack-near-strait-hormuz-oil-soars


Let's hope not.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

https://www.foxnews.com/world/highly-likely-iran-responsible-oil-tanker-attack-gulf-oman-defense

Torpedos or mines?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/world/highly-likely-iran-responsible-oil-tanker-attack-gulf-oman-defense
> 
> Torpedos or mines?


could be both - since the area is under watch for another scuba/limpet mine attack - Iran might have sent in a sub with divers aboard - then used a torpedo also >>> Iran has a good size fleet of German made diesel subs that are slicker than snot ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They can generally tell if it was a Torpedo or mine


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> could be both - since the area is under watch for another scuba/limpet mine attack - Iran might have sent in a sub with divers aboard - then used a torpedo also >>> Iran has a good size fleet of German made diesel subs that are slicker than snot ....


I imagine a stick of dynamite would serve as a depth charge for divers. Could launch from a crossbow.

All you would need is an array of good fish finders to detect them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I imagine a stick of dynamite would serve as a depth charge for divers. Could launch from a crossbow.
> 
> All you would need is an array of good fish finders to detect them.


Very unlikely a stick of dynamite would do much in a case like that and sure could not be launched by a bow.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> U.S. Identifies Iran as Responsible for Two Tanker Ship Attacks in Gulf of Oman Today&#8230;





> attacked by unknown entities causing hull breach explosions that rendered the vessels inoperable.





> No doubt Iran feels empowered to attack Western interests partly due to the support expressed by former Secretary of State Kerry and former President Obama. Both have created an open window for Iran by undermining President Trump.


https://theconservativetreehouse.com/2019/06/13/u-s-identifies-iran-as-responsible-for-two-tanker-ship-attacks-in-gulf-of-oman-today/


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Very unlikely a stick of dynamite would do much in a case like that and sure could not be launched by a bow.


Mad trapper is talking about using the dynamite as a depth charge against the divers placing the mines. In Vietnam we used to drop a grenade over the side at odd intervals to discourage divers. The concussion could injure or kill a diver.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Mad trapper is talking about using the dynamite as a depth charge against the divers placing the mines. In Vietnam we used to drop a grenade over the side at odd intervals to discourage divers. The concussion could injure or kill a diver.


Ok I give that one will work.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Ok I give that one will work.


I've launched quite a few different things with my bow. A M80 with a rock taped to it is pretty devastating on fish. Think about a full stick with some lead/solder wrapped around it as a depth charge. A bow would launch that pretty far.

The newer "fishfinder" sonars can see pretty far sideways.

Grenades would be better. You could launch those with an old M1/M14


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Chipper said:


> What does this do to gas and oil prices?? 4 tankers mined last week and now 2 more attacked. They start sinking tankers in the gulf and fuel prices will go through the roof.
> 
> We have been waiting for prices to go down. Took this as a signal and restocked all my fuel supplies. Rotating 5-6 month old fuel out for fresh.
> 
> Imagine what would happen if this was a US ship.


It was,apparently Iran using limpet mines.

Gulf of Oman tanker attacks: US says video shows Iran removing mine https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-48633016

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Ronnie Raygun Reagan solved the Iran tanker attacks by re-flagging all the oil tankers plying the Gulf as American >>> escorted them by destroyers & helicopters - sent in SEAL teams to clean off the oil platform attack bases - but never attacked Iran direct ...


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Reports yesterday stated that both cargoes on the damaged ships were destined for, or associated with Japan. Yet today, Japan announced that they would NOT be sending any ships or troops to the gulf. If Japan, or any other country, is not willing to defend their own interests, then I don’t see why we should spend blood and treasure to guarantee safe passage thru the straits. We are energy independent. We don’t need gulf oil. Should we defend our troops and sailors in the area? Absolutely! Should we defend oil shipments to Japan? I don’t think so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Japan really does not have deploy-able arm troops to use.
Seems the have more information now it was mines. So what do we do just let it go right no sense getting worked up over it.

Iranian vessel removed unexploded mine from stricken oil tanker in Gulf of Oman, US officials say

https://www.foxnews.com/world/iran-tanker-unexploded-mine-gulf-oman


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't wish to appear callous, because obviously there's quite a few sailors dead or injured.

There was a book out back in 'The Dark Ages' entitled "The Games People Play." One of the chapters was something like, "Let's you and him fight." This encompasses my view of the torpedo attack.

It appears that Achmed and Habib had a nasty tiff and are blowing up each others sailors and ships. How does that effect me? Seriously.

Somewhere out there some Angels had a run in with some Satan Slaves. It probably happens more times than we know. But these organizations are not my club, and like the old adage, _"If the boys wanna fight you'd better let 'em."_

I am not the umpire for the entire free world. Yeah, yeah, if Annie was kicking Denton's butt I'd intervene and save the poor guy from a complete drubbing. (And we all know what a vitreous and igneous temper she has!)

But America has got to come to terms with this 'policeman of the world' schtick. We should not be sticking our collective noses into affairs that do not benefit America proper. Two foreign ships had a go at each other. How does that affect us?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Japan really does not have deploy-able arm troops to use.
> Seems the have more information now it was mines. So what do we do just let it go right no sense getting worked up over it.
> 
> Iranian vessel removed unexploded mine from stricken oil tanker in Gulf of Oman, US officials say
> ...


Japan has ships. If they want to protect their interests, they could easily deploy one destroyer or frigate to the area for maritime patrol duty. We've been protecting Japan since WW2. They are a wealthy country and it's about time they started to carry their own water.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Very interesting fact this morning. Fox news showed a picture of one of the ships with two holes blown thru the hull well ABOVE THE WATERLINE! 
This fact rules out torpedos and conventional mines. So looks like limpet mines or some type of small rocket.

Also it would seem that there was no intent to sink the ship. It’s difficult to sink a tanker but putting holes above the waterline doesn’t make sense if sinking is your intent.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Very interesting fact this morning. Fox news showed a picture of one of the ships with two holes blown thru the hull well ABOVE THE WATERLINE!
> This fact rules out torpedos and conventional mines. So looks like limpet mines or some type of small rocket.
> 
> Also it would seem that there was no intent to sink the ship. It's difficult to sink a tanker but putting holes above the waterline doesn't make sense if sinking is your intent.


 Iran is playing a game. They are very good at this kind of stuff. But Why not sit it the corner until it is to late. That is what they are expecting .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Damned if you do, damned if you don't scenario.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

So why would Iranians be removing a mine, "they didn't put there?"

Seems they knew just where to look.

Overall I no longer believe the MSM. Anybody got SW radio that can hear stuff from over there, uncensored?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Fox news showed a picture of one of the ships with two holes blown thru the hull well ABOVE THE WATERLINE!


You beautiful genius! By your sleuthing we can now safely say it was the _Japanese_.

I eat a lot of Asian food (lots of vegetables, lean meat, and they will prepare it with any oil you prefer and name), and I've noticed one thing about the Japanese. Get any vertical distance over 5' 6" introduced into the equation and that race of people, which make all those worthless video games, cannot judge distances. They are a wee people.

If there were holes about the ship's water line, we would have stated that the plimsoll line was only a matter of inches away from a quick kill. That's not how it went on the Japanese bridge.

The Japanese captain asked his first mate, "_How high should we fire to disable their engines_?"

The first mate, also Japanese, had now point of reference for anything marked in feet or yards, "_Captain, I ascertain that we should aim 27 yards, 2.5 feet and 9 inches high for a kill..._"

The captain nodded, "_Just as I was thinking, Lt. Akihiro, but add another 12 European meters to that, I have a feeling..._"

Hence, the common counter-attack I teach me wife. I tell her, _If ever attacked by six or eight heavily armed Japanese Yakuza, just pull a common switchblade and stand on a chair. Once out of their line of sight, start cutting--but from way above..."_


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Mad Trapper said:


> So why would Iranians be removing a mine, "they didn't put there?"
> 
> Seems they knew just where to look.
> 
> Overall I no longer believe the MSM. Anybody got SW radio that can hear stuff from over there, uncensored?


How awesome would that video of them removing the mine be if that mine went off while they were loading it? :vs_laugh:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> How awesome would that video of them removing the mine be if that mine went off while they were loading it?


Years of watching TV has taught me one --the simplest plan is usually correct.

Ergo, a foreign ship stops to pick up debris? Why, because most of our oceans are clogged with the trash of suburban millennial housewives. This condition pisses off the captain. So like always, he stops the ship, throws the 'claw' overboard to secure the plastic tossed by some nameless Caucasian Satan, and only too late does he find out the trash is actually an enemy's land mine.

...too bad it didn't go off. Yesterday was slow news day in Madison, and I needed a laugh...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> How awesome would that video of them removing the mine be if that mine went off while they were loading it? :vs_laugh:


To bad they didn't drop off a stick of D or grenade when the ******** were planting, or loading it.

Not sure why, but if "we" were watching this WTF???? NATO flagged ship/tanker, maybe send an A-10 warthog by to say hello. Don't waste a missile.

But then again, it was Jap bound cargo, and the Japs won't help at all.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> To bad they didn't drop off a stick of D or grenade when the ******** were planting, or loading it.
> 
> Not sure why, but if "we" were watching this WTF???? NATO flagged ship/tanker, maybe send an A-10 warthog by to say hello. Don't waste a missile.
> 
> But then again, it was Jap bound cargo, and the Japs won't help at all.


One more. Maybe a former Seal here?

How close do you need to deploy these magnetic mines with a diver? Air supply is one thing , drop off, target distance is another.

I'm assuming dropped from a gunboat or a sub.

And they let the gunboat sail away , w/recovered/evidence mine. WHY?

Again, I don't want a shooting war, but letting these goat humpers away don't seem right? With the mine they planted...

*or maybe we are all being fed shit from a bull?* From here or there?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> One more. Maybe a former Seal here?


I know what you mean, but the syntax is a tad off. Yes, they are technically "former seals." However, according to my wife--a real-deal teacher--that species is now known as a "Seal Lion."

In the water, they can be taught by members of the military to fetch things in the ocean, I have seen no data on using these mammals as "explosion delivery devices."

Oh, and I have seal lion pictures...

https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Seal+vs+Sea+Lion&FORM=RESTAB


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It would not surprise me if this was a crude attempt by our own government to excuse a military strike on Iran.
Y’all might have read about the Gulf of Tonkin Incident that LBJ used as an excuse for the Vietnam War? Even today there is controversy whether it was real or not


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody else be sides SOCOM do SW radio?

Maybe get some "unfiltered news". Or just be sheep?

I've got a small receiver SW band will see tonight.

How about you? Ever use SW radio? Lots of stuff out there. On my System not easy to watch/monitpr.

Is SW radio , that a prep? Seems a good one now. 

Does ANYONE ELSE listen no news/broadcasts from the WHOLE world?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> It would not surprise me if this was a crude attempt by our own government to excuse a military strike on Iran.
> Y'all might have read about the Gulf of Tonkin Incident that LBJ used as an excuse for the Vietnam War? Even today there is controversy whether it was real or not


 Would not put anything past that crooked .....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Y'all might have read about the Gulf of Tonkin Incident


Yeah, unfortunately I do know about it. It was a puppet show that ultimately got boys our age killed.

I hope you are wrong, but I fear you are right.

What do you think is next?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> I know what you mean, but the syntax is a tad off. Yes, they are technically "former seals." However, according to my wife--a real-deal teacher--that species is now known as a "Seal Lion."
> 
> In the water, they can be taught by members of the military to fetch things in the ocean, I have seen no data on using these mammals as "explosion delivery devices."
> 
> ...


US Navy has a mammal program. I have personally seen the Dolphins and Sea lions in action. They do remarkable things.
The sea lions brought up several parts and pieces of the TWA Flight 800. The pictures were incredible..
The media has very little knowledge of most of our cool stuff.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> US Navy has a mammal program. I have personally seen the Dolphins and Sea lions in action. They do remarkable things.
> The sea lions brought up several parts and pieces of the TWA Flight 800. The pictures were incredible..
> The media has very little knowledge of most of our cool stuff.


So what might you need to keep towel head divers from a cargo ship?

I'm thinking divers would be deployed on radar/sonar distance from where launched to a target.

I'll bet we know where each Iranian sub is 24/7 if on guard. Same with gunboats.

Sad thing is why do we need to get into this if other nations reap the benefits? F'em.

NATO is almost the farce that United Nations is. IMHO the latter should be booted from NYC and USA not give a nickel.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I do know about it. It was a puppet show that ultimately got boys our age killed.
> 
> I hope you are wrong, but I fear you are right.
> 
> What do you think is next?


when John Boulton was named as Trump's national security adviser, I could see us in a war soon.
He is dangerous.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Educate us about Bouton?

I'm open to knowledge.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Educate us about Bouton?
> 
> I'm open to knowledge.


Google John Boulton weapons of mass destruction. That will give you links not only to that particular sad case in American history, but a lot more 
about his world view.
He already has too much American blood on his hands, I can not understand why Trump has restored him to a position of power.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> when John Boulton was named as Trump's national security adviser, I could see us in a war soon. He is dangerous.


I don't know much about Mr. Boulton. Why is he a danger? Is he a hawk that has Trump's ear?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I don't know much about Mr. Boulton. Why is he a danger? Is he a hawk that has Trump's ear?


See post #44 directly above yours.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Mr Boulton was one of many people to influence the POTUS and NATO to go into IRAQ. I am biased, and feel we did need to go in... But that is another story.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Bolton joined the National Guard because he understood that draftees were more likely to be sent to Vietnam. He understood that the war was a lost cause and didn't want to die in a rice paddy. Understandable, but cowardly as someone else had to take his place.
Bolton has never seen a Middle-Eastern war opportunity that he didn't want the U.S. to start. Anyone else see the hypocrisy in that? From George H.W. Bush's days to Barry Obama's days, Christian's are being slaughtered everywhere the U.S. has engaged. Americans have died in each and every one of involvements but Bolton has never been in danger of losing his life.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> See post #44 directly above yours.


Thanks, RPD. I was probably typing when that thread posted.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> when John Boulton was named as Trump's national security adviser, I could see us in a war soon.
> He is dangerous.


Thanks RPD!!!

Never again a shooting war unless USA, is getting close with war close, like Mexico/boder


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> John Bolton joined the National Guard because he understood that draftees were more likely to be sent to Vietnam. He understood that the war was a lost cause and didn't want to die in a rice paddy. Understandable, but cowardly as someone else had to take his place.
> Bolton has never seen a Middle-Eastern war opportunity that he didn't want the U.S. to start. Anyone else see the hypocrisy in that? From George H.W. Bush's days to Barry Obama's days, Christian's are being slaughtered everywhere the U.S. has engaged. Americans have died in each and every one of involvements but Bolton has never been in danger of losing his life.


Exactly. Boulton is eager for war, EXCEPT when HIS ass is on the line.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

here's a prepper oriented article about the tanker attacks on a supposed prepper site - when you hit the middle of the article see if you have the same skepticism hit you about the author ....

https://www.backdoorsurvival.com/oi...what-it-means-for-the-preparedness-community/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Apparently Iran has shot down a U.S. Navy drone.....



> Iran Shoots Down US Drone, Says "Ready For War"


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-06-20/iran-shoots-down-us-drone-says-ready-war


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Apparently Iran has shot down a U.S. Navy drone.....
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-06-20/iran-shoots-down-us-drone-says-ready-war


supposedly Iran shot down a US drone several days before the latest tanker attacks - then took a pot shot that very day of the attacks >>>> trying to cut that area's surveillance ...

the article isn't clear about when this shootdown happened - might be old news and not current ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So we just sit back and surrender to Iran. Great plan. They shot down another US drone in international air space. But what the heck we won't do anything and they know it. Screw that target a major military asset and take it off this planet. But that is how bag guys win nations or thugs on the street no one wants to stand up to them.
That is what Clinton and Obama did gave them Billions , let them do as the pleased , see what that got us.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I sincerely doubt that Trump will allow this to go unanswered. Just give it a little time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> So we just sit back and surrender to Iran. Great plan. They shot down another US drone in international air space. But what the heck we won't do anything and they know it. Screw that target a major military asset and take it off this planet. But that is how bag guys win nations or thugs on the street no one wants to stand up to them.
> That is what Clinton and Obama did gave them Billions , let them do as the pleased , see what that got us.


Fox News this morning indicated that the military was exploring "appropriate targets" for some kind of response. I am fine with some kind of response, but I am opposed to a war.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am in favor of a “response” too. How about we destroy ALL their nuclear reactors with cruise missiles!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I am in favor of a "response" too. How about we destroy ALL their nuclear reactors with cruise missiles!


That would keep them busy with cleanup for a couple hundred years.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’d like to see Trump do what Reagan did back in the 80’s. Limited but effective response and no war.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I think we (and Trump) are in a position where we must respond or lose all credibility. And that response must be with military force. Now as to war....... that will be determined by how Iran responds to our response. If they are sensible and straighten up, then there will be no war. If they get stupid and escalate hostilities, then I think some sort of war is inevitable. Maybe not a ground invasion, but certainly missiles flying, the straits being closed, and lots of naval skirmishing. Trump isn’t going to invade, but I’ll bet money on a total naval blockade.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I am in favor of a "response" too. How about we destroy ALL their nuclear reactors with cruise missiles!


That of course would be racist and islamaphobic says that lefty traitors.....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I think we (and Trump) are in a position where we must respond or lose all credibility. And that response must be with military force. Now as to war....... that will be determined by how Iran responds to our response. If they are sensible and straighten up, then there will be no war. If they get stupid and escalate hostilities, then I think some sort of war is inevitable. Maybe not a ground invasion, but certainly missiles flying, the straits being closed, and lots of naval skirmishing. Trump isn't going to invade, but I'll bet money on a total naval blockade.


Don't screw around. Next provocation, have well planned mission(s).

Get rid of/sink their subs and gunboats. Destroy all missile batteries near coasts or on water. If they want more lob some cruise missiles into their nuke projects.

Playing nice with these azzholes only emboldens them. Make them think they are doomed.

Don't give them any time to hide behind civilians.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> That of course would be racist and islamaphobic says that lefty traitors.....


Well there are trees for every traitor.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Believe it or not, right after I went inactive, I got a job as a credit manager. Had to wear a Dior suit and little black, ballet slippers. Trust me, I got back into my Tyson boots for the drive home, but I digress.

A credit manager has a weird job. Imagine a horse with two riders. The lead rider is whipping the horse to make it go as fast as it will. The rider in back is soothing the horse, calming it down, and urging him to go slower so he isn't injured in the fury. This is the relationship between owner and credit manager. The owner feels he can do no wrong, and the credit manager is trying to keep all the insane shrapnel from destroying the corporation. I was good at my job, the owner sold the company for a big for a big profit, largely on finding out our receivables were collected at the 99.2 rate recovery.

The credit manager faces two fronts, more profits from the front, and fewer losses from the back.

Now what does this narrative have a single thing to do with killing every Muslim and dromedary in Iran? To that, my old "management synapses" kick in. The answer to more death with less risk is "*cost containment.*"

Follow me, in tens of thousands of secret American cement bunkers is ordnance. Oh, not the shiny stuff of a Tom Cruise/Arnold Schwarzenegger movie, but ordnance deemed obsolete by greedy generals always looking for the next big toy. To demonstrate this idea, the last Civil War soldier died in 1959, he was seen sitting on the back of a convertible in a Fourth of July parade. Museums are stuffed with the rifles of The Great Southern Struggle. And yes, modern bunkers are spilling over with explosives dating back to Fort Sumter.

In like manner, we have ordnance from The Great War (now known as WWI). We have radioactive ordnance from WWII. Heck we even have some of the same trifles and handguns used in all these wars, WWII, Korea, Vietnam, and some Marines used sniper rifles built on Remington 700 receivers.

We don't throw this idle treasure trove away, but we do forget about it. We buy more when we don't need it, and as a nation we should practice corporate "cost containment."

The B2 Spirit carries one of largest payloads. As Credit Manager to President Trump, I'd tell him to "_start at the back and fill it until he couldn't find anymore rust_." This would entail tons of blackpowder devices, broken down cannons from Gettysburg, anything used by General Abner Doubleday--who did more than play baseball, look it up.

Once the B2 taxies down the runway for a date over Iran, the second B2 lines up and gets packed with ordnance from Roosevelt's Spanish American War.

Yes, some of this stuff will misfire, but any bomb weighs more than a washing machine, and at terminal velocity it would destroy any goat paddock or a Girls' Genital Surgery Facility. Even if the stuff just litters a mosque with a shattered roof, the rags will never figure out how to rebuild it--heck, they might blow themselves up by accident.

By the time the third B2 starts dropping captured Soviet T-34 tanks on the last of the elderly Bactrian camel, the rags will be begging for mercy from Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez. Unfortunately she gets dropped by the the fourth B2.

The cost? The USA, nothing. Iran, everything. Now, that's cost containment!

Best of all, we have numerous concrete buildings to hold illegal Mexican "immigrants" for trial. If those bunkers could hold munitions for 175 years, they should hold the Mexicans...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I am in favor of a "response" too. How about we destroy ALL their nuclear reactors with cruise missiles!


And take out every thing they have that floats.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> And take out every thing they have that floats.


Let's take an inventory on your suggestion.

Achmed and Habib--they do not swim, they would sink.

Bactrian and Dromedary camels--they do not swim, and would sink screaming!

Scimitars--junk steel, too much iron, not enough chromium, polished by an idiot, they should be thrown in the ocean just because!

Girls Genital Quasi-Medical Facility--junk science, doctors who should be shot, medical equipment the Confederate army wouldn't touch, and probably filthy brick construction--it should be sunk.

Iranian food--its so bad that actor Peter O'Toole had to to whipped just to vomit the crap up! Cost them eight days of filming!

Iranian Plutonium--it's heavy, but it's actually Russian lead bars painted blue, same shade used in AOC's tavern. It will sink.

So, Smitty, as much as I like your posts, I feel you are in error on this topic. The rags have nothing that floats, and much of it should be thrown in the ocean--but one "their" oceans, not "ours." Their crap might get entangled with our plastic, and we'd never get it recycled...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Let's take an inventory on your suggestion.
> 
> Achmed and Habib--they do not swim, they would sink.
> 
> ...


 Iran has a very sneaky and dangerous navy. To any water traffic in that region. And yes we do have an interest in keeping it safe.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> And take out every thing they have that floats.


Or flys, or has wheels/tracks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Iran has a very sneaky and dangerous navy. To any water traffic in that region. And yes we do have an interest in keeping it safe.


That's why next time, just sink ALL their subs and gunboats. You have to worry about ship missiles, remember the Faukland "war". Don't go in there with big boats, let the planes do the work, and stay safe distance.

If the towel heads did hit a big ship I could see them getting showered in pig $#!t of ordinance on the whole country.

Which reminds me. Lets put a little swine poop/bacon grease on all our ordinance.


----------



## Soft White Overbelly (Jul 13, 2018)

Trump has given them a "face saving" opportunity, suggesting the drone shoot-down decision may have been made by a lower-level person.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Iran has a very sneaky and dangerous navy.


Yes, I saw them--frightening.

It was two old Persian rug salesmen in a patched up igloo. The older guy--who could afford serviceable eyeglasses--would periodically lower his paddle and fire round after round at the USA warship with withering accuracy from his slingshot.

It is rumored that one sailor died--of laughter.

During the Vietnam War, Sonny Barger wrote the President and told him he and "his compatriots" were available for counter-sabotage against the Cong. The letter is in Hunter Thompson's book.

Sadly, the President never took Sonny up on the offer, as I believe it has merit. For example, suppose it was my prez who made the offer. Oh, I would smartly raise my hand, swear to protect and defend my fellow citizens, but then take my hand off the Bible and tell the judge, _"That's all I'll agree to."_

*I believe that wars should be over as soon as possible. Vietnam went on for 15 years, it should have been over in fifteen minutes*.

I would simply burn, back-shoot, behead and spread gossip about every rag who crossed my path. If the court in the Hague has a problem with me, I'd just testify that none of their own people lifted a finger, so why should I care? You cannot ride a motorcycle from here to the Hague, so they'll have to come to my house.

And America has the 2A, so don't wear either something dark or or a smarmy grin of superiority. I don't like foreigners in general, and even though the Hague is in The Netherlands, it has an oily Nazi feel to it's name...

Oh, I only use American ammunition. Sonny would want that.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Soft White Overbelly said:


> Trump has given them a "face saving" opportunity, suggesting the drone shoot-down decision may have been made by a lower-level person.


"lower-level " should have a free ordinance delivered USAF express.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Soft White Overbelly said:


> Trump has given them a "face saving" opportunity, suggesting the drone shoot-down decision may have been made by a lower-level person.


It's not the first one they tried to shoot down. Origin of the missiles should be obliterated, ASAP *when* they are launched.

******* boats in the area also.

Subs? Air dropped depth charges.


----------

